# renderd3d.dll support



## darkrayne (Jun 22, 2003)

Whenever I try to open a game, such as "Hitman codename:47", I get an error message saying "Render 'renderd3d.dll' is not suppored." Frankly, I have no idea what this means. Can anyone tell me how to fix this?


----------



## bowmar (May 30, 2003)

Fault is known by game manufacturers, patch is available and other info also from:

Here


----------

